# Beautiful Long Eared Sunfish



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)




----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

That's bait for tonight correct? LOL...


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

EStro ng said:


> That's bait for tonight correct? LOL...


 No I couldn't do that to a Long Eared


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

At least you have a soul... Now me on the other hand.... 

PM inbound.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

She's a beauty.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

So pretty.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

If they came from halfway around the world instead of every little creek pet stores would charge a fortune for some of the jewels swimming in our streams


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

bank runner said:


> View attachment 212562
> View attachment 212563


Prettiest freshwater fish in these parts for sure!


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

we call them punkinseeds, best Flathead bait I ever used.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

glasseyes said:


> we call them punkinseeds, best Flathead bait I ever used.


Pumpkin seed and long ear are two different fish man


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

We also have the Orange Spotted Sunfish


----------

